

NSA 'engaged in industrial espionage' – Snowden - coherentpony
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/25907502

======
higherpurpose
This should be a known fact acknowledged by everyone by now, from his leaks,
but I don't think it is, and it's good to have him still being able to speak
up about these things, instead of being locked up in solitary confinement
without being able to respond to the governments' continuous lies.

